# Rack and pinion replacement?



## Gabster187 (Aug 31, 2007)

Am wondering if their is a site were I can get info On How to do it Yourself? on a 99 nissan maxima!


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

Read the sticky up top.


----------

